
FBI Shows Arrest Video of Dark Web Kingpin Who Died by Suicide in Police Custody - abhi3
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59wwxx/fbi-airs-alexandre-cazes-alphabay-arrest-video
======
anoncoward111
TIL the FBI are even more heartless and extrajudicial than I originally gave
them credit for.

Imagine you are running a digital business that the FBI doesn't like, so they
hunt you down and ram a car through your house to get you to come outside.
They then arrest you, you kill yourself in prison, and then they show other
people the video, who then laugh at you.

And, when you call them out on their bullshit, they go silent and act like
this never happened.

~~~
hsienmaneja
He was selling poison. The ruse was a way to get his admin account and collect
evidence. They got lucky, and it worked.

The guy was a kingpin criminal running a drug marketplace. Kudos to the FBI
for standing up to scumbags.

It’s unfortunate that the suspect committed suicide and is now non existent or
had to face evil aliens or whatever, but he knew of the risks for his criminal
activity. Suicide was his choice. The other choice would have been to face
justice for his crimes.

~~~
anoncoward111
I accept all of your points. When will the manufacturers and distributors of
opiates go to prison? 35,000 people die in the USA alone every year from this
poison.

